# Lucid Dreaming > Dream Control >  >  Naming your subconscious?

## Pakman43

you know how you're supposed to command things to happen in your dreams? this never worked for me until last night when i had the longest, most consist, most lucid, most terrifying, most vivid, most fun dream ever. I said "subconscious? I'm flying, keep it this way I like it. I don't want to wake up yet". then I thought, subconscious is a stupid thing to call it, so I named it Navi, short for navigator and also the fairy from Zelda. Using the name changed everything for me. I had hardly any control in LD before. but when i wanted to do something else i simply said "Navi, take me home." as firmly and 'in control' as i could. i faded and popped up in my bed like a FA but i new it wasnt real life because i told Navi what to do. I got the normal wake up symptoms that I get: dizziness, no balance, blurry sight, dim lights, etc. But I remained confident and commanded Navi assertively "Navi! give me balance!" "Navi! clarity now!" and so on for each time i got a wake up feeling. and it kept my dream going until I decided to take my friends advice on looking into a mirror. He told me that it would show me what my subconscious really thinks of me and then induce a nightmare. so i went to my bathroom and the lights were off. I said "Navi, hit the lights". And I saw something really weird which turned demonic and everything it did I did too. Than I intentionally woke up because I couldnt handle the fear. So basically, have you ever conversed with your subconscious like this? or looked in a mirror?

----------


## pennyintheair

I was thinking about doing something along those lines, but I haven't been had any LDs for awhile so I haven't had the chance.
That sounds really cool, I'll have to try it when this dry spell is over(:

----------


## mikeac

It's been thought of and to put a label on it, most people call this their 'dream guide'.  It's absolutely possible and your subconscious can take whatever form you please, reflection, pixie, another person, or otherwise.

----------


## VoyageurNocturne

Morpheus would be a cool name. In geek mythology he's the god of dreams, i believe.

----------


## gab

Naming your subconsciuss works, because now every command you give, you direct it to the right place.

People often don't realize, that giving commands like "clarity now!" should be directed at a specific place, higher self, or our consciousness same way, as you direct your words to the person who you are conversing with in waking life. When you say it just to the wind, it doesn't have the same effect nor it shows the same intent.

I'm gonna try to think of a cool name.  ::alien::

----------


## Skillet7

Navi is wonderful name for one's subconscious. Since you've already taken it, perhaps I'll call mine HAL.

----------


## Stormy Skies

Hm... that is a good idea! 

Also the mirror thing, I think it's more of what you believe what will happen will happen. For example, my point of view is that people's minds can't really do mirrors very well in dreams, so things reflected in it often look distorted in dreams. I never had the demonic thing happen to me. Once I had this white shaving scream looking thing moving around my face, morphing it as it went. It didn't scare me, but it did disgust me, so I simply looked away.

----------


## Sensei

Very interesting, sounds like a way to get more confidence in it and enjoying it more.  :tongue2:  I love it.

----------


## Pakman43

About the mirror thing, I had a looong list of ideas of what I might see. I prepped myself before bed. I thought, no matter if I see someone ugly, distorted, short, fat, weird colored, I would stay calm. But I saw something insanely unrelated to what I thought I might see. That surprise put me into an uncontrollable nightmare. And yeah, I'm a huge Zelda fan. When I think guide Navi came to mind. I never really gave it any thought in the dream though. It was like I already knew it had the name.

----------


## Sensei

That is cool. Sounds like a fun experience.  :smiley:  I love Zelda. My favorite video games. I have been in like 30 Zelda dreams in the last few months. I need to be lucid in one so I can put the master sword into my bag (i shall have in every dream as soon as I get it, at infinity) so I can have it forever.

----------


## Berto

I looked in a mirror a few days ago in a lucid. I was pretty scared because I had heard all of the stories about people seeing terrible things, demonic visions, etc. etc. But when I looked in it (despite the fact that my heart, or possibly dream body heart, was beating so fast I thought it would split) not much happened. My face shifted and contorted into different angry expressions and stuff but that's it. It was weird because a lot of things in my dreams, especially significant things like this which I have spent ages thinking about, happen exactly as I would expect it to, but this was a lot less scary than I thought it would be.

----------


## dollarway64

I named my subconscious Kyle...... :smiley:

----------


## TranquilityTrip

Hehehe, I may actually may name my subconscious, but I probably wouldn't use it like you do even if it worked. I think I would/am too stubborn and prideful to require a dream to do all my dream control work for me. I'd almost feel like I'm relying on it and I'd prefer if I relied only upon myself (in dreams).
Obviously that absolutely retarded, it's not like my subconscious is going to leave me one day and I'll be stuck with just my own powers, but I still like the idea of me doing all the work.
I guess it makes me feel more like a God at times  :Shades wink:

----------


## Pakman43

Imagine a dream where you subconscious spoke to you and said "It's not you, it's me" and you dropped on your knees and screamed "WHO WILL CONTROL MY SCENERY?!"

----------


## Sensei

Your subconscious is just mad because you never listened. You were never there for it.

----------


## Kaenthem

> Morpheus would be a cool name. In geek mythology he's the god of dreams, i believe.



geek mythology, That made me lol so hard.
I believe I'm gonna stick with subconscious right now. Just because I can't think of something cool  :tongue2:

----------


## MightyJoe42

Ok so I just had my first lucid dream ever a few hours ago and I told my girlfriend about it and she found this forum, everything is really interesting. I wanted to share my experience since its a little different.

The dream starts with me two friends and a "famous doctor" a scientist whom which I dont remember his name.

The four of us where in a car that no one was driving. So my two friends were arguing and I was talking to the scientist. At some point he signaled me into listening to their conversation (my friends)

And I noticed that they were not saying words, just talking gibberish.
At that point I tought to myself this is a dream and I remembered going to bed.

When I realized It was a dream I tried to take control, since ive read about lucid dreaming, but it was not as easy as some people describe. I was struggling taking control.

Then Dr Something Something told me to concentrate and take control of the dream, and he was also aware that this was a dream. I remember telling him "oh you are Dr ive read a lot about you and your studies of the human mind". But im almost sure his name was made up. 

He looked exactly like Dr. Allan Hill (Peter Stormare) from Until Dawn but he was a lot nicer and friendly. Not a creep like in the game

When I finally got control he told me to try to do something and I summoned my Girlfriend into the car and made my friends disapear.

I was in control and he told me to keep concentrating and just think what I wanted to do and I would be fine.

He disapeared but told me I could call him if I wanted to.

The funny thing is that Im not sure I named him, I mean It was not a concious decition to name him. And if it was a subconcious decition does that mean he named himself?

Also when I was doing something in the dream I was not telling him what to do but just thinking on what he told me and how to do it.

Tell me what you think.

----------


## Rodrodrod

I've had a similar experience where I was just talking to the awareness behind the dream and would ask it to do things for me and it would with absolute ease. I got it to make it rain inside the room I was in and then to show me what it meant as a symbol and it showed me jewels in each rain drop. I played around with it and and eventually asked what I should call it. It then used a dream television to speak to me with text and told me to call it "Charmandiser". It was then promoting me as I learned to do things. In other dreams I've been able to call out and get help preventing the dream from ending and also communicate directly with a voice. It is some really powerful stuff and great dream experience to have in general.

----------

